# 1999 F150 Snoway 26D Pictures



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I couldn't find any pictures like this when I was looking to buy/install my plow these last few weeks so I thought I'd post some.

I just finished installing a used 26D on a 1999 F150. I bought the plow off a 2002 Supercrew so it was pretty easy to just go and install it on mine.

First Pictures are with plow raised and 420lbs in the bed.
Third is measurement with plow up ~36.5"
Fourth is with plow in float ~37" , so it only drops about an inch to half an inch.
Fifth is with downpressure on ~37.75"

Truck is nearly stock. I've just got Hellwig helper springs in the rear and switched the gears to a 4.10 ratio this spring. It's a 4.6L 5-speed. No Timbrens or bigger torsion bars up front.

Hopefully this is helpful in some way!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good looking rig!Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

basher;1396734 said:


> Good looking rig!Thumbs Up


X2 !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I noticed your truck has a 5 spd.
Ever plow with a 5 spd? Do yourself a favor and do some reading.
Use the search function on the gray line at top of the forum.
_Search: _Plowing with a manual transmission. Plowing with a 5 speed - etc.
The reading / posts will have lot's of tips so you don't fry your clutch. 
One guy here fried his clutch the first time out with a brand new dump!
I hate to have someone else do it too.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Nice looking truck, keep an eye on the center pin area as well as the A-frame, we had a 2003 Snoway for my F150 and the center pin wore out and we had to rebuild the A-frame. Although your's looks a bit newer and a bigger frame on the plow. They are light weight plows and I guess I wore mine out within 5 years.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Still waiting on snow....


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry - wrong section!


----------



## BPManagement (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got a SnoWay 26 installed on my 02 f150 before the season, Love It!


----------



## lilrinn1019 (Apr 7, 2009)

snow ways are great plows used to run one on my ranger but i just bought a new truck 2009 fr50 super crew and it came with a curtis on it.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Have plow 29R next is the truck. Looking at a 07 F250
For my set up. I like your set up. And definitely read up on plowing with a 5 sp that 4.6 should have all the
Power you need to plow with. 

I love my Z


----------

